# Synthol.....why on earth would anyone do this stuff?



## ColoradoJay (May 5, 2015)

So, let me get this straight - synthol doesn't give you any muscle or strength gains, but turns your insides into the equivalent of rocks?  Good stuff - sign me up!

http://fox2now.com/2015/05/04/man-n...muscles-turn-to-rock-due-to-toxic-injections/


----------



## Beefcake (May 5, 2015)

No way, why would you want to have rocks inside you?  He can't build anymore muscle.  His forearms are tiny and they didn't show his legs.


----------



## Iron1 (May 5, 2015)

Is it just me or does he look like a Brazilian Steve-O?

From what I've read, in a country as poor as Brazil, the people there do what they feel they need to do in order to get noticed.
Getting noticed might be their ticket out of poverty, even if it means they wind up a freak attraction.


----------



## bubbagump (May 6, 2015)

Those jokers crack me up. Makes for good entertainment.  It has its place.  But taking the place of training and diet ain't it.


----------



## wabbitt (May 6, 2015)

Isn't it pretty much akin to shoving a cucumber down your pants?  You might fool the chick at the bar, but she's going to be very disappointed when you get her home.


----------



## Driven1234 (May 7, 2015)

The best was when his next best idea was to buy and inject veterinary horse or cattle steroids


----------



## goodfella (May 7, 2015)

There just clueless and uneducated...


----------



## AlphaM (May 7, 2015)

Driven1234 said:


> The best was when his next best idea was to buy and inject veterinary horse or cattle steroids



U mean I shouldn't take the vet prescribed dbol for my horse anymore?


----------



## Lilo (May 7, 2015)

Geez... Valvolino the Second.


What I don't get is how in the world does one get "Synthol cravings"?


----------



## wabbitt (May 8, 2015)

Driven1234 said:


> The best was when his next best idea was to buy and inject veterinary horse or cattle steroids



Seriously knew a guy who used a gun to implant fina pellets.  Dude is pretty scarred up and freaking lucky to be alive.  Not a route I'd recommend.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 8, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Seriously knew a guy who used a gun to implant fina pellets.  Dude is pretty scarred up and freaking lucky to be alive.  Not a route I'd recommend.



I know dudes who used to snort fina pellets. I've done the DMSO transdermal and fina conversion kits.

Not that uncommon, and the old conversion kits made GREAT Tren.


----------



## ripped_one (May 8, 2015)

Where's Arnold to say "That IS a tumor".


----------



## kingsamson (May 23, 2015)

if synthol is done right you cant even tell its there, you can add .5-1 inch on your arms over time
IF DONE RIGHT lol

lots of ppl abuse and well look silly

i personally have never used it, but know many who has


----------



## TheBlob (Jun 9, 2015)

yeah I can think of more than one example of synthol done right... As much as everyone hates him Bostin Lloyd does a pretty good job with it


----------



## TheBlob (Jun 9, 2015)

P.S. No I have never used synthol, I prefer tren


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 24, 2016)

This shit is crazy out of control in brazil.
Some ****ing freaks walking around with rocks all over the bodies


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 1, 2016)

It has its uses. It's supposed to enhance certain muscles- delts or small back muscles. Doesn't help anything but if done right can help aesthetics. Can also give you a big wiener(and make it fall off).


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 1, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> This shit is crazy out of control in brazil.
> Some ****ing freaks walking around with rocks all over the bodies



Yeah man I saw an article about this dude with it. Girls actually liked it, which just made it a whole lot weirder.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks... Like... Shit...


----------



## thqmas (Sep 5, 2016)

Synthol has its place in BB, but should be used only by experienced BBs, in a smart way and responsible amounts. 

One of the problems when trying to get lagging muscles to grow, is that the fascia which envelopes the muscle is tight and restricts the growth. A modest synthol protocol can help stretch the fascia and this -in turn- can force new growth into a normally tight area (obviously works better when on AAS). 

The problem here is the same as always, you have a correct, responsible and smart way of using synthol, and then you have the abusers that gives it a bad name.

Needless to say, one can damage muscle tissue if not using synthol correctly.


----------



## lexus7977 (Dec 18, 2016)

Doubt he even had much "real muscle" to turn to rock!


----------



## Rip (Dec 18, 2016)

It's sick.


----------



## roidsguy (Mar 27, 2021)

People who taking synthol are really crazy


----------

